# Overclocking notebooks using Linux possible?



## gregzeng (May 30, 2010)

Read many forums on o-c notebooks with Windows.  Besides using the inbuilt BIOS - has Linux any software that helps with overclocking?

On Windows, reports are about 20 - 22 % improvements, except that the GPU gets too hot.

There is now a new hardware upgrade that o-c's ALL notebooks:  the combined SSD/ HDD 2.5 inch drives that have now reached the retail market.

Software - anything in Linux?

Retired (medical) IT Consultant, Australian Capital Territory.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 30, 2010)

SSD don't overclock anything. they do greatly improve performance if you can afford them though due to their higher transfer rates.

as for overclocking in windows, or any other OS, any cpu, gpu, or memory will get too hot if it doesn't have proper cooling, not just the gpu.

THIS might help a little, not sure.


----------



## b82rez (May 30, 2010)

Don't overclock a notebook, lol. The amount of effort put into it isn't worth it for the result...if you want to OC..Build yourself a desktop!


----------

